# Pink Floyd - The Wall



## martinka (4 Mar 2014)

Not my favourite Floyd album, but it was the only Floyd related thing I could think to do that was relatively easy.
The background colours are a foam kneeling cushion that I put it on to take the photo.


----------



## skronk (4 Mar 2014)

Nice stuff Martinka. Not a band I could really get in to. Same with U2. Megabands I know, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Homerjh (4 Mar 2014)

Omg! What an idea!

That's my next play project planned....


----------



## martinka (4 Mar 2014)

skronk":1ubr1l8y said:


> Nice stuff Martinka. Not a band I could really get in to. Same with U2. Megabands I know, just not my cup of tea.



Yeah, I was listening to them long before they became a big stadium band and prefer everything that came before DSOTM. In fact my favourite album is 'Obscured By Clouds' which was a French movie soundtrack


----------



## ChrisR (4 Mar 2014)

I like it, very effective.

Chris R.


----------



## bobman (4 Mar 2014)

Very nice martin great idea


----------



## toesy (4 Mar 2014)

I like that !


----------



## karfeef (4 Mar 2014)

Love it!

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

Nice piece of cutting Martin. I think the backer really makes it pop (no pun intended).


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2014)

bodgerbaz":hq1zxcrf said:


> Nice piece of cutting Martin. I think the backer really makes it pop (no pun intended).



I don't know what to do about the colours. They are there just because I put the ply on the seat for the photo. I know it looks good, but the album is about a very dark subject.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

Well you could always use a backer painted with matt black blackboard paint.


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2014)

That was my original idea, Barry, but I'm gradually moving towards the idea of it being coloured. I reckon it will look better that way and it's going on my wall, not Roger's wall.


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2014)

Well, it looks really good to me, In keeping with the era, and the colours are good.
Regards Rodders


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

blackrodd":1v7kf022 said:


> . . . . and the colours are good.
> Regards Rodders



. . . . . but he'd have to take a Stanley knife to his sofa :wink:


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

martinka":13n4mn30 said:


> . . . . and it's going on my wall, not Roger's wall.



+1 Quite right :lol:


----------



## Homerjh (5 Mar 2014)

Colours...

Red or black, match the album cover or the film logo.

Or pop art style. Flat white board, then flick different bright colours onto it. Not much see through to need painting but may be easy and different.

Or thick clear perspex, depending on the location would be slightly backlit?

I really need to get my are into gear and try, I know someone's 50th who would love this in November!


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2014)

Homerjh":2ildywtr said:


> Colours...
> 
> Red or black, match the album cover or the film logo.



My original vinyl and CD are black and white, no red to be seen.


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

Hmmm . . . lots of good ideas there.

You should be able to get it cut by November without too much trouble.

Go on, give it a go, and as you said "I know someone's 50th who would love this".

Forget cutting the grass and painting the fence (it's gonna rain over the weekend anyway) get out in the workshop and get cutting man :wink: 

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Mar 2014)

martinka":9rjgipp4 said:


> My original vinyl and CD are black and white, no red to be seen.



What's vinyl? . . . . is that some kind of cling film?


----------



## Homerjh (5 Mar 2014)

The film has it as red, and sure googling showed other reds, mainly to match the hammers, but tbh any bright colour will do. Be easy to test, just hold it over different colours till one shows it up good.

Black background looks good but for this sort of thing may suit something slightly different..

What about the rainbow, like on dsotm on the backer?


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2014)

Homerjh":1lrscmi3 said:


> The film has it as red, and sure googling showed other reds, mainly to match the hammers, but tbh any bright colour will do. Be easy to test, just hold it over different colours till one shows it up good.
> 
> Black background looks good but for this sort of thing may suit something slightly different..
> 
> What about the rainbow, like on dsotm on the backer?



My pattern is taken from the original album cover, and Barry ain't kidding me about vinyl. :mrgreen: 
I already thought about rainbow colours in an upside down V from top to bottom, with the outside of the V in black. What is most likely to happen is that it will stay as it is, I generally lose interest as soon as I have stopped cutting.


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Mar 2014)

martinka":2vbbjbzp said:


> I generally lose interest as soon as I have stopped cutting.



So it isn't just me then? I think that's why I hate painting things although I love applying a stain or wax to a finished piece and marvel at how rich the grain appears . . . . excuse me while I go and wipe a tear from my eye.


----------



## martinka (6 Mar 2014)

bodgerbaz":hw4773nf said:


> although I love applying a stain or wax to a finished piece and marvel at how rich the grain appears



I know what you mean, that's why I have tons of scrap pieces with waxes and stains applied, but most cut pieces are plain.


----------



## Grahamshed (6 Mar 2014)

bodgerbaz":q3royzb4 said:


> martinka":q3royzb4 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . and it's going on my wall, not Roger's wall.
> ...


+2


----------

